# TD out for good now step it up guys !!!!



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I believe in those players, and I'm falling in love with Nazr.

Seriously I know our boys are going to step up big time. TP has been key recently and Manu will be there for sure. I don't know if they can make us good (2 wins out of 3 or something) but I trust in them, I have no doubt one of them (or both) can lead this team and give us that killer instinct. I 'm not saying we have a chance in the playoffs w/o Timmay, I'm just saying they can both make us a good WINNING regular season team (ala Bibby for TP). Manu can be a killer in the fourth, clutch again and again...he proved that in the playoffs and in the finals whilst beeing in his rookie year. We can be as good as Sacto in the past years from now until Timmay gets back on track come playoff time.

Our boys can step up...
What do you think?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Out for good? He's out for awhile, not out for good. 




If there's anybody I'm putting a lot more responsibility on, it's Nazr Mohammed. He's played pretty well in limited minutes, but he's arguably the most talented out of the remaining big guys we have, and he's the best combination of scoring and rebounding out of Horry, Rasho, and Massenburg as well. Horry is going to have a much bigger responsibility now, but his role is as a reserve, and I would be surprised to see him get more than 25 MPG even with Duncan out. Massenburg is Massenburg. As long as he doesn't hurt us he'll be doing a decent job. Rasho has historically played much better without Duncan in the lineup, but you can't rely on him every night for 10+ PPG. 



As for the other players (Besides the bigs), by default Manu and Parker have to shoulder a lot more responsibility. Hopefully they understand the significance of this part of the season, because we can't afford to drop 2-3 games in a row. As long as Manu isn't 100%, it's Parker's team. He's going to be counted on for some serious production, and if Manu can give us 30 minutes when healthy, things will be easier for him.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Out for good? He's out for awhile, not out for good.


I should have made it more clear. I just wanted to point that this is the first time this year they know for sure Tim will be out for a long stretch. IL + grade 2 + March April craziness...
It's a huge challenge for our boys


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's an interesting piece:



> The Spurs are 1-3 without Tim Duncan this season and 13-18 all-time, including the playoffs.



http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...105.5C.BKNspurs.knicks.preview.15a6b9d8a.html 



I believe our only win without Duncan this season was against Charlotte.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

They just said on PTI that he will be out for the remainder of the regular season. I thought it was a week or just 5 games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

2-4 weeks is what everyone is saying. The Spurs' last game is on April 20th, so if it takes a full 4 weeks to recover he could possibly even miss a playoff game or two.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Here's an interesting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great article thx Koko :yes:

Yeah and Charlotte was missing Okafor in that game at least it was on the road....


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I believe that we can end the season on a positive note, even without Duncan. However, in order for that to happen, some guys are going to have to step up their game, and take on leadership roles. 

Foremostly, Parker is going to have to learn to be the man, the star, of this Spurs team. We can't have him taking nights off. For the rest of the season, he will have to be in All-Star form, averaging 20+ points and 7 assists, as well as being the vocal leader of our team. Mohammed will also have to step up, or keep playing well, but now he will have to play that way for extended minutes. He is our primary low post scorer now, and I am expecting a lot from him. 

I think other guys such as Horry, Barry and Brown will have to produce on a nightly basis for us to do well. I have confidence in Brown and Horry, but Barry has played horrendously this season. What looked like a steal, now is a burden of a contract. If he wants minutes during the playoffs, he better step up and prove that he can play the last month of the season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

God I hope tonight's game isn't a sign of what's to come. 



The New York Knicks are a mediocre team (At best), yet they man-handled us in the 2nd half. Home court advantage throughout the playoffs? Hell no. Ain't happening.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> God I hope tonight's game isn't a sign of what's to come.
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Knicks are a mediocre team (At best), yet they man-handled us in the 2nd half. Home court advantage throughout the playoffs? Hell no. Ain't happening.


I'm sure Pop's going to be on them for thier "preformance" last night. If the Spurs play like this next game, we can kiss alot more than H/C away. If I'm not mistaken we're now tied with Miami for the number 2 spot in the league (I'm probably wrong though).


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i know manu is still hurt, but its gotta be him whos gonna lead the team, it should be parker in alot of ways but he hasnt ended a game(good) in a while


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Manu's still not playing like himself. I wonder if Pop would've played him as much as he did tonight (even though it was very few minutes) if Tim was still healthy. On the pregame show PJ said this morning he was stiff I guess from playing last night. I hope he gets well soon because we're now going to need him since Brent seems to not be helping.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

They should start Mohammed at PF, really. He's worked into our system good now I believe.

I believe we're lucky we have such an easy scheldule, but I'm not too shocked we lost, it was a huge emotional thing for Malik and the crowd was wild. We won't be playing like that for a long time.

We may not get top seed in the league, but we can try.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> They should start Mohammed at PF, really. He's worked into our system good now I believe.
> 
> I believe we're lucky we have such an easy scheldule, but I'm not too shocked we lost, it was a huge emotional thing for Malik and the crowd was wild. We won't be playing like that for a long time.
> 
> We may not get top seed in the league, but we can try.


 Agreed. Just as I expected Horry tried to shoulder more of a load as the starting PF and played terribly. Then again, just about everbody played terribly, but I personally think Horry needs to come off the bench. It sounds like Horry isn't/wasn't a permanent fixture in the lineup, so we'll have to see who he starts next. I doubt it will be Mohammed.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm still stuned from our pathetic 4th quarter production yesturday.
Koko agreed our sweet dream of having HCA troughout the playoffs is over.
But I'd take it instead of HCA and a higher probability to see TD injured in the postseason.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope we play well tommorow. Tim's out, Manu's pretty much playing injured , and they just announced that Devin Brown is out tommorow. I hope Barry can step up and prove that he can do something. I don't want Manu playing so hard that he reinjures himself. We need Tim and Manu healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Bring it on Brent :evil: 
Too bad we have 4 btbs in April


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i put all the respnisbility on our back court... parker is now the leader on our team and is the star pg so he should step up and manu was voted as an allstar so should play like on and if they step it up and mybe nazi or horry i excpect more frm horry b/c he has experiance with this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TMTTRIO said:


> and they just announced that Devin Brown is out tommorow.


Devin's out? I officially hate Malik now. That undercut was just plain wrong, but do people start posting about how dirt Malik is like they did with Bowen? Nope, Because Devin didn't carry on and whine about it like Vince did, and because Vince is a "superstar" and Devin isn't. I can't believe Malik did that. What are the Knicks teaching him? He sure didn't learn that from the spurs!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i put all the respnisbility on our back court... parker is now the leader on our team and is the star pg so he should step up and manu was voted as an allstar so should play like on and if they step it up and mybe nazi or horry i excpect more frm horry b/c he has experiance with this.





I agree with this to a certain extent. Parker does need to shoulder a lot of responsibility, but the backcourt needs to take a lot of responsibilty as well. Somebody's got to step up and prevent easy baskets in the paint.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Man, injuries are plaguing us badly.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Would I be right in thinking that you played the Mavericks last year (or the year before) without TD? And it was a great game (OT 133-131)

If I'm thinking of the right game, Malik Rose really stood up. He had something like 33/21 and Ginobili almost had a triple double

I think Nazr is a better player than Malik, so Nazr needs to step up. I think Rasho/Nazr is a pretty good frontcourt, considering your star player is injured


----------

